
AMD Ryzen 7 2700X gets overclocked to break the 6GHz barrier - Mimino123
https://www.techradar.com/news/amd-ryzen-7-2700x-gets-overclocked-to-break-the-6ghz-barrier
======
zachruss92
I'm pretty happy about Ryzen + architecture. They have at least proven that
they can iterate on their existing architecture and work on a 12nm die. I was
an early adopter of Ryzen and was happy to get my 1800x running stable with
all cores at 4GHz. The price to performance ratio of Ryzen is great for almost
all workloads.

While this article doesn't mean too much for real world applications. It does
show that AMD is really competing with Intel. I agree that if Epyc can
penetrate the server market (which I think it can), then it's really going to
start an innovation war between Intel and AMD which is going to be good for
the consumer.

~~~
thebigspacefuck
With no onboard graphics you are required to buy a graphics card. That can
raise your cost a significant amount if you weren't planning on buying one. If
it ever dies, and every build I've owned has had the GPU die at some point,
your computer is unusable until you buy another. Plus you can't do any Android
development unless you boot into Linux. I'm sure these issues don't affect
most people, and probably saves some gamers a little money that they can put
toward their GPU, but I had two similar builds for the same price, picked AMD
Ryzen over Intel to support the underdog and I regret it. I'm planning to give
my Ryzen build to my folks and buy an Intel.

~~~
shrewduser
you regret buying a ryzen because you had to buy a gpu, and why can't you do
any android development? can you not use genymotion or a real device for
development?

~~~
thebigspacefuck
No, but I am saying that should factor into the cost. If I buy a CPU with
similar performance to Intel for $20 less but have to buy a graphics card for
$50, it's not really cheaper. The regret is just the difference between being
able to do everything and having to work around it because my CPU isn't
supported. I doubt there's anything you can run on an AMD chip that you can't
run on Intel but the opposite isn't true.

------
throwaway84742
I hope to god the big three cloud providers pick up EPYC in good quantities.
High core counts, lots of PCIe lanes, competitive perf per watt, what’s not to
like? We badly need some kind of viable competition for Intel.

~~~
drewg123
The problem for folks below that tier is that the ecosystem for AMD is
terrible.

On the software side, basic tools like numatop don't work on epyc. That's
because the the equivalent of the Intel uncore counters that measure infinity
fabric (AMD's new Hyper Transport, like Intel's QPI) are not available.
Perhaps the big three have the time to do these tools themselves, and the NDAs
in place to get access to the counters. Since even their single socket
offering has up to 4 numa domains, getting access to these counters is pretty
important.

There is also a limited selection of motherboard offerings from just a few
vendors. This won't impact some of the cloud providers (who do their own board
design), but for the rest of us, it is a pain. We've had an epyc we've been
testing. I'm its biggest fan, but the motherboard is terrible in an enterprise
setting. Just this week I updated the BIOS on it to get the new AGESA. Unlike
our Intel / Supermicro boards, the BIOS update wiped all the settings. Earlier
BIOS updates have required a physical (at the wall) power cycle, rather than a
remote ipmi chassis power cycle.

~~~
satai
numatop was not updated since 2015 AFAIK...

~~~
drewg123
It was actually updated in late 2017 to add POWER support.

------
sounds
The original article is: [https://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-7-2700x-6-ghz-world-
record-ov...](https://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-7-2700x-6-ghz-world-record-
overclock/)

~~~
ognyankulev
The >3000 comments are fun to skim over :-)

------
meuk
Educate a noob: What is the significance of overclocking at this insane
frequency when the CPU is not stable? From a digital design perspective I
would imagine that a lot of timing constraints are not met, and this makes the
CPU unstable. What prevents other CPU's unable from reaching this speed?

~~~
wbhart
Getting a CPU Z validation is a sport, nothing more. But they have to develop
tricks and techniques to further their sport, which may have other benefits in
terms of understanding the hardware.

~~~
kungito
What is preventing someone from doing the same with the latest Intel chip? Do
they fry immediately or do they just emergently shut down?

~~~
jhoward321
Different chips have different limits. I used to do some of this competitively
back in the day. Different architectures can't get as high max frequencies,
some respond differently under the extreme cold. These records are typically
done using liquid nitrogen or phase change cooling and a lot of chips will
freeze up below a certain temperature. Then its also a toss up between
different individual cpus of the same model. It's a bit of a crapshoot.

~~~
cududa
Hell I even remember back in the day hunting down RAM produced from specific
batches

------
captainbland
That's nothing, the old P4s could do 8GHz on liquid nitrogen! I guess it's
impressive that it's a multi-core AMD processor rather than an architecture
that clocked well but had little else going for it.

~~~
philliphaydon
Isn’t the highest stable just over 10gigz??

~~~
userbinator
No, ~9GHz is the fastest real one I've seen:
[https://valid.x86.fr/show_oc.php?id=2385966](https://valid.x86.fr/show_oc.php?id=2385966)

More details: [http://www.theoverclocker.com/9-ghz-barrier-falls-hard-
amd-h...](http://www.theoverclocker.com/9-ghz-barrier-falls-hard-amd-hits-
milestone-with-9062-mhz-validated/)

------
Qub3d
Since TechRadar redirects me to some boilerplate BS because I block 3rd-party
scripts by default, I needed to use a mirror. Here it is for anyone else who
needs it:

[http://archive.is/yyBpa](http://archive.is/yyBpa)

------
mrweasel
While impressive, it's not really a barrier is it.

------
jgust
And shortly after, sustainable fusion was achieved.

------
jlebrech
Thats cool, I can spin my legs at 200rpm on a child's bicycle for 1 minute
before it breaks.

